# Knee opp.



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I get a new knee joint tomorrow.
I'll be playin for the first team next season.
No not football ---- bowls!!
Pete :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

carpenter_pete said:


> Well I get a new knee joint tomorrow.
> I'll be playin for the first team next season.
> No not football ---- bowls!!
> Pete :wink:


Good luck. I can see why you like bowls


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope all goes well and you are soon up and running around on a pain-free new knee!


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

They look about 40 yrs older than that at my club---shame!
Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

carpenter_pete said:


> Well I get a new knee joint tomorrow.
> I'll be playin for the first team next season.
> No not football ---- bowls!!
> Pete :wink:


Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
Keep up with the physio to get those muscles tuned up.

I went to Abbeville, France to have mine done and have never for a minute regretted it.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Best of luck for tomorrow and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Am home now and happy to be, hospitals are for sick people.
All went well, I was surprised how much easyer it got each day.
The only trouble is I got hiccups after the op. and still have.
No driving for 6 weeks so not out in the van.
Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

carpenter_pete said:


> Am home now and happy to be, hospitals are for sick people.
> All went well, I was surprised how much easyer it got each day.
> The only trouble is I got hiccups after the op. and still have.
> No driving for 6 weeks so not out in the van.
> Pete


Good to know that all went well and you sound well on the road to full recovery.

No doubt you'll enjoy being driven around for a few weeks.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad you're making a good recovery! Keep up the excercises and the physio and you'll soon be back in the team (and in the van!!)


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad it all went well and here's to a quick recovery. Hic! :wink: 

Viv


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

carpenter_pete said:


> Am home now and happy to be, hospitals are for sick people.
> All went well, I was surprised how much easyer it got each day.
> The only trouble is I got hiccups after the op. and still have.
> No driving for 6 weeks so not out in the van.
> Pete


Glad to read your good news Pete. Your result just might persuade my wife to have her's done.

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Pleased to hear your operation has gone well!

Keep us posted on your progress to full recovery.

Good luck.


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

9 week since the op. now and am walking well and the pain gets less every day. Ive had weekly physio and daily exersize and walks and I hope to get back to work in 3 weeks or so. I'm also driving and took the van to fill it yesterday as I believe the price is going to rise again soon.
Pete 8)


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That's brilliant news, and a very quick recovery too by the sound of it.

When I had my new hip a couple of years ago there were three new knee men in the same ward and they were not only in hospital a lot longer than I was (and in obvious pain) but were expecting to be pretty much crocked up for about a year afterwards.

Maybe it should be bionic_pete now?


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Pete

Glad to hear things going well for you, but I am interested to know what they actually do for your knee, and what were your symptons.

I only ask as I do a lot of hill walking and recently have noticed painfull twinges in my knee when climbing or descending steep slopes, is that the first sign of the joint wearing out?

I am hoping to continue my South West Coast path walk in the summer by backpacking as I usually do, just thinking will the pain get worse or is exersise a good thing.

Gordon


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a thought for you Gordon. I was getting increasing pain in my knee to the point where I needed a stick. 

Although an MRI scan showed some minor damage, as soon as I walked into the specialist's office he said - just by looking - that it was my hip that was causing the problem.

He was right. One new hip later and no more pain in my knee, or anywhere else for that matter. Good as new. Might be worth double-checking with your doctor. 

Whatever it is, I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Good to hear you have progressed so well. Good luck to you. 
I have sever osteo-arthritis in my right knee - found after X-ray, but the consulatant won't do anything unless I am in continual agony as he says I am too young for a knee replacement at 60. However this winter, my left hip has become painful probaly due to me favouring my left side when walking. I'm not sleeping well as both my knee and hip are so painful despite dixlophenic and co-codamol. During the day my knee isn't too bad and I can still walk a mile or so, but my hip pain is now begining to shorten that. Its particularly bad when the weather is wet. Now we have cold and dry it isn't so painful. Think I may have to see what is actually wrong with the hip and see if it needs a replacement joint.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Jodi1 said:


> Good to hear you have progressed so well. Good luck to you.
> I have sever osteo-arthritis in my right knee - found after X-ray, but the consulatant won't do anything unless I am in continual agony as he says I am too young for a knee replacement at 60. However this winter, my left hip has become painful probaly due to me favouring my left side when walking. I'm not sleeping well as both my knee and hip are so painful despite dixlophenic and co-codamol. During the day my knee isn't too bad and I can still walk a mile or so, but my hip pain is now begining to shorten that. Its particularly bad when the weather is wet. Now we have cold and dry it isn't so painful. Think I may have to see what is actually wrong with the hip and see if it needs a replacement joint.


If you can afford it, might be worth contacting this organisation in Cheltenham:

http://www.cobalthealth.co.uk/diagnostic-scans/one-stop-clinics.aspx

http://www.cobalthealth.co.uk/about/latest-news/new-'one-stop-hip-clinic'-launches-at-cobalt.aspx

Apparently, the MRI scanning service offers some of the best value in the country, according to an article I read in the Daily Telegraph a couple of weeks ago. At £218, less than half the price for an MRI at other private hospitals, it suggested. Doctor Mark Porter said folk travelled from London and elsewhere because of the value.

Shouldn't be too far away from you. Am thinking about investigating their services myself.


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Prothese-genou-IMG_0033.jpg In answer to DustyR this is what I have had done. It may just need a clean up of the cartilage with an Arthroscopy. See what your doctor says and ask to be refered to a specialist.
Pete 8)


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

13 weeks since opperation, back at work part time and all is well.
Still a small amount of pain but not enough for pain killers.
Last time I went to physio the bend on my new knee was 97 degrees and getting better every week.
It has been a hard battle exercising against the pain but well worth it.
I must admit the first 6 weeks I was thinking "what have I done" but now that the pain has almost gone I can see the benefits.
I am still exercising every day and taking my little dog for walks.
Roll on the summer!!
Pete


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Great news Pete its wonderful just what they can do these days, no wonder you are looking forward to getting out more.

I did pay a visit to my GP about my intermittent pain in one of my knees when ascending/descending hills but he just said carry on walking and if it gets worse come back and see him again, in other words its your age and thats it!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Had a new knee (complete) Oct 2010.
Best thing I ever did health wise.
Pain free, 110Deg bend.
It took a good year for me to feel it was my own, but then it was fine.
I still have areas around it which have no feeling but I'm used to that.


----------

